# BMW M6 V10 – Interlagos Blue (pic heavy)



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

Here's a small write up of the first detail on my M6. I wanted a new toy after my GT-R was written of in May (see previous thread), and after my wife announced she was pregnant, I decided it might be better to reduce the outlays slightly!

I considered a few things like a Porsche 997 C2S or Cayman S,E92 M3, BMW Z4M Coupe etc but the car that met my needs was the V10 M6. I started my hunt for the right car and finally picked this one up through a private sale in Norwich. The car was checked over mechanically by Coopers BMW and I contacted Mark @ Clean Me http://www.detailingandvaleting.com/index.html from the sponsor's section here to carryout a survey on the paintwork. Mark announced that if I didn't buy the car he would, so a deal was agreed:thumb: I flew down and finalised the deal the next week and then drove it the 700 miles home. I then set about getting it to my usual standards.

The car had been cherished previously but the general condition was used and I felt I could bring it back to it's former glory. It's not a 100% perfect yet but it's 85% there and I'll pick away at bits over the next few weeks while still making use of the car in the decent weather. I'm also considering doing a few more courses with Kelly from KDS after attending one of his advanced days and this may be a good canvas for wetsanding…..

The car was washed, tardis'd and ironx'd and then clayed. I then started cutting back and settled on 203s on an orange menzerna pad via flex 3401vrg. This removed 75-85% of the defects and I completed a few hits on areas I wasn't happy with. Next I used megs 205 on a yellow megs polishing pad and this left a much improved finish. I then IPA'd before applying a coat of BOS. This was removed and then followed up with a final wipedown with Z8 to prevent hologramming.

Inside I cleaned the leather with Dr Leather Cleaner and a general wipe around everything else with a damp microfiber. The steering wheel has BMW motorsport racing coloured stitching which had become very dirty and this was cleaned carefully with some oxi-action stain remover and a toothbrush.

Door jambs etc were all cleaned with zaino AIO, wheels were given a coat of zaino CS (gtechniq c5 will be applied when I get a chance), tyres with megs endurance gel, exhausts polished with mothers mag polish and fine wire wool.

I think that's everything and hopefully the pictures will tell the rest. Usual apologies about not all before and afters being from exactly the same angle etc, photography is not my best skill and PSP only used to remove plate and "one-click photo fix" to help bring some detail out.

Hope you enjoy.

Front passenger wing before

























After

















Bonnet scratches before (nail/rough sponge to remove bird dirt?)

















After

























Bonnet after 203s and 205 correction









Front drivers wing before correction

















After (still some minor scratches left but happy to live with it until I decide on wetsanding or not)









Driver's rear wing before

















After (corrected upto top crease line)

















50/50 showing corrected below crease









Rear driver's C-pillar before









After with black trim corrected too

































Bad scuff on passenger sill









Corrected

















Carbon roof corrected with 203s and refined with 205

























Driver's seat 50/50, base and left hand panel cleaned

















Steering wheel before









After

















And the money shots









































































































































Thanks for looking:wave:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic, shame about the gtr mate


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

that is nice weapon. You not miss the GTR?


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Some nice work there mate... car looks great:thumb:


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

horned yo said:


> that is nice weapon. You not miss the GTR?


For sure but the M6 manages to do a lot of the things for a third of the initial outlay so I can cut it some slack:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I did an M6 in this colour,,, very nice colour in the flesh.. suits the car really well..

they are very quick as well.

nice car mate :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely car.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

stunning car mate :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely car mate.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

while not the computerised marvel that the GTR is, that M6 is still an absolute weapon. Lovely, lovely car. Possibly the first time anyone has ever bought an M6 to "reduce the outlays"!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning mate, a close friend of mine has an M5 in the same colour combo and it's amazing!

The V10 noise is utterly addictive, his has a K&N Typhoon and a custom STST Exhaust system and it sounds like the old V10 F1 cars, and it seems to be limited to 175mph instead of the quoted 155mph! It just rams home into the limiter, no let up at all!

Enjoy it mate, fantastic car!


----------



## danthes4man (Oct 26, 2008)

Looking good sir..!!

Don't remember there being a sunny day this year in Thurso, must have missed it.....?!

Shame about the GTR, liked it a lot...


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Deanoecosse said:


> while not the computerised marvel that the GTR is, that M6 is still an absolute weapon. Lovely, lovely car. Possibly the first time anyone has ever bought an M6 to "reduce the outlays"!


Glad I'm not the only one to think this, by that statement would have expected a second hand focus diesel or something.


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks great. What I'd you use on the steering heel o bring the tri colour stitching back to life as I need to sort mine.


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

srhutch said:


> Looks great. What I'd you use on the steering heel o bring the tri colour stitching back to life as I need to sort mine.


Vanish oxi-action stain remover for clothes, worked in with a new toothbrush and then wiped off with a wet cloth after 20-30 seconds, don't leave it too long and try not to get it on the leather too much as I'm sure there's some kind of bleaching agent in it. Worked for me with no downsides at all but you do it at your own risk etc (Don't you just love the age we now live in at times!)



mattcoupturbo said:


> Glad I'm not the only one to think this, by that statement would have expected a second hand focus diesel or something.


Not sure if I'm taking this the wrong way but surely your starting point dictates what you get next? Why even get a focus diseasal, why isn't everyone thats ever downgraded bought a £300 banger and saved even more? I've always owned cars/other things I could afford and when my circumstances changed I've adjusted accordingly, unfortunately a lot of the rest of the UK can't grasp this principle and so it's probably a good reason the countries in the state it's in now No offence meant in this statement just trying to understand your thinking in your post:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice!! Don't see many of them about :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work son, looks like a great work colour to work with and you pulled the best bit out of it.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice motor you've got there mate :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work on your M6


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Lovely car mate. As awesome as the GT-R is, this is not a bad ride. I know someone who has one in black. I just love the way it sits on the road. 

Tbh though I would perform fornication with a GT-R if it were possible.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

scoobyc said:


> Vanish oxi-action stain remover for clothes, worked in with a new toothbrush and then wiped off with a wet cloth after 20-30 seconds, don't leave it too long and try not to get it on the leather too much as I'm sure there's some kind of bleaching agent in it. Worked for me with no downsides at all but you do it at your own risk etc (Don't you just love the age we now live in at times!)


Thanks for that, I have done it with a baby wipe which bought it back, and might give it another go. But as you have said need to be careful so might leave what you used just in case.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Great job on MY car, Scott. Glad you are pleased with it. You've restored it to how it should be.

Mark


----------



## AKIDDELL (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks great Scott. 
Glad it went to someone who is going to look after it and take it up a level or five. Liked the stitching on the steering wheel brave move that paid of with the oxi !!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## chattan (Apr 24, 2009)

Scooby I'm pretty sure this is my car. Did you trade it in at Eastern BMW?? I bought it from there last October & it was previously registered up in you neck of the woods.










.


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it is - OJK? Send me a pm and I can tell you anything about the car but it's spot on


----------

